# I s**t myself tonight



## Mark82 (5 Aug 2010)

decided to go for a evening ride (19.30) a steady 19mile, on the way back through SHERWOOD PINES as its steated to get dark i noticed a couple of deer knocking about, nothing new there at night,, i was thrashing it down one of the long straits lights blazing and bang two of the bleeding things jumped out and ran right accros my path i clipped one on the back of the rear legs after finally stopping, and calming down, i suddenly started thinking of dog soldiers i was watching the other night....lol watch out for deers and special forces warewolfs in sherwood pines... lol....Mark


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2010)

I hit a sheep the other day.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Had some deer suddenly jump out on us when riding in the dark up a Scottish glen. We also nearly shat ourselves!


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2010)

Bloody cyclists running wild life down eh...sheesh


----------



## e-rider (6 Aug 2010)

I once heard a car driver saying that a cyclist jumped out in front of him and he clipped the back wheel - he didn't $hit himself though; just worried about the scratch on his car! Hope your bike was OK.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Aug 2010)

Don t mess with badgers,mean buggers...


----------



## Muddyfox (12 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I hit a sheep the other day.



I believe they call that wife beating in your neck of the woods












Simon


----------



## iainthegreat (12 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I hit a sheep the other day.



I came very close to doing this. Going 45mph down a hill on dartmoor, sheep decided to block the road for me. Nice to know my brakes work though.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Aug 2010)

Well, I made up for all your sheep-worrying yesterday morning, passed a farm entrance and found a distressed sheep wedged under the gate with a big trench it had dug trying to scramble out after getting well and truly stuck.

I managed to lift the gate enough to pull the sheep free and it was still tired, though all limbs moved freely it didn't get up (exhausted), and gave it a drink as looked like it had been there a while


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> I believe they call that wife beating in your neck of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdrussell (15 Aug 2010)

Mark82 said:


> decided to go for a evening ride (19.30) a steady 19mile, on the way back through SHERWOOD PINES as its steated to get dark i noticed a couple of deer knocking about, nothing new there at night,, i was thrashing it down one of the long straits lights blazing and bang two of the bleeding things jumped out and ran right accros my path i clipped one on the back of the rear legs after finally stopping, and calming down, i suddenly started thinking of dog soldiers i was watching the other night....lol watch out for deers and special forces warewolfs in sherwood pines... lol....Mark



ha ha, that is quite funny, Dog Soldiers is a great film. Was the deer alright ?


----------

